# German or American?



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a litter of puppies from a really good breeder near me (she seems to really care about the puppies and owns BOTH parents... so they are available to be met) but they are of German line.

I am really new to this (although I have been searching for a good breeder for 3 weeks now) but I heard that the German lines do not make good companion dogs. Is this true? I find it hard to believe that a home that trains dogs with a calm, assertive nature, cannot do the same with a "german line" German Shepherd. If this is a rumor, please let me know. Thanks so much.

-n-


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

definately a rumor) but it also depends on the dog itself and the owner.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

False. Any line of German Shepherd can be an excellent companion animal. Like Diane said, it has more to do with you, your expectations for the pup, and your ability as a trainer. Then you have to factor in individual personalities of the dogs. In every litter of Workingline German Shepherds I've seen there are a few really outstanding dogs for competition, some that are better for more casual competition, and some that just want to be pets. All the dogs can be pets, but some require more work or training than others based on natural inclination.

If you are honest with yourself and your breeder about what you want, they can usually match you with a pup that is more suited to your lifestyle and expectations. The trick is knowing what you want to do, and realistically what you actually will do.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had two American line GSDs, two West German showlines, and one West German workingline dog, and they've all been great companions. No matter what kind you get you need to be a firm leader by setting boundaries and rules and doing some obedience training. Have you looked around for good classes near you?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Funny rumor.... LOL my dogs, born and raised in Germany, west German working line are the best companions EVER!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

As an example, I have had 2 male GSD's among the 6/7 GSD's that we have had since the 1970's.

the first was the son of German import parents - in fact his father was the top protection dog in the german Seiger show one year. He was a very hard dog and shined as the star of a Sch club at 9/10 months. he was a very great dog and esp. with our infant son.

The second is an American show line dog from one of the top conformation kennels. He has an extremely hard temperament and has been almost fearless with a sharp and bold/pushy personality - called a "brat" and "dominant" by an animal behaviorist we brought him to. Still working with him! A great dog but not one for neophyte owners! A very unusual dog from his lines I would say. His littermates (we have seen two of them as adults) have very different temperaments - much calmer and softer.

It is most important to look at individual pups and hopefully have the breeder help to pick one out that is most suited for you and your family.


----------



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, we have got the obedience training all lined up, and we are pretty good pack leaders (thank you Ceasar) already, so I am not worried. I am VERY pleased to hear that the rumor is false... all of these breeders are trying to tell me one thing so that they can sell their dogs. Thanks a lot everyone.

-n-


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Naven said:


> Yeah, we have got the obedience training all lined up, and we are pretty good pack leaders (thank you Ceasar) already, so I am not worried. I am VERY pleased to hear that the rumor is false... all of these breeders are trying to tell me one thing so that they can sell their dogs. Thanks a lot everyone.
> 
> -n-


It really depends on the dog and not on the line. You can have one of the top working lines and the best pedigree and your dog can still turn out to be a chicken and you can have one of the top show lines and a hard core dog next to you.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I've heard exactly the contrary! lol Here, we,ve been told that German lines are much more patient and good companions than American line....ohhhh rumors


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is false, every line has their strengths and weaknesses but every line can be great companions. It just depends on what temperament you get and your ability to be strong and firm, not mean but a fair leader. 
Each of my dogs' have very different temperaments. Cody(American/German) is the cuddle bug of the 3 and enjoys pleasing me, Isa(German Showline) is NOT a cuddle bug but enjoys being in my company and is obedient and loves people, Akbar(DDR/Czech) is VERY stubborn and head strong but a doof and not very bright IMO, at least not yet, LOL but he's a loveable dog.


----------



## johnnygamales (Mar 28, 2010)

Within the last 20 years, I’ve had both breeds; personally, I don’t think there is much between them. The German would always be a little more boisterous, but this can depend on the individual dog anyway. Americans make better companions, but they can be slight more hard work than a German.


----------

